# no permit help



## emmitt smith (May 18, 2012)

sorry long story
I had a buddy call me and ask if I wanted to do a side job at a company, really simple adding a plug in cord on this monitor unit so the guy could plug it in(120). I didnt have the time but a friend of mine did. He is a journeyman but not a contractor so could not, and did not pull a permit. While there the guy had my friend run a new circuit. Today he gets a text from the guy saying that company got inspected( not true the stupid guy called for a inspection knowing it was a unpermited job) and got wrote up. Is there anything my buddy can do and what kind of trouble can he get in? has anybody been though this before?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

emmitt smith said:


> sorry long story


 
Yeah it is.

Your not gonna like anything after my post.


BTW, Barry Sanders was twice as good as you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

emmitt smith said:


> sorry long story
> I had a buddy call me and ask if I wanted to do a side job at a company, really simple adding a plug in cord on this monitor unit so the guy could plug it in(120). I didnt have the time but a friend of mine did. He is a journeyman but not a contractor so could not, and did not pull a permit. While there the guy had my friend run a new circuit. Today he gets a text from the guy saying that company got inspected( not true the stupid guy called for a inspection knowing it was a unpermited job) and got wrote up. Is there anything my buddy can do and what kind of trouble can he get in? has anybody been though this before?


He will probably get a fine and have his license revoked maybe even jail time it all depends how strict your state is.

I know that in my state once you get fined for anything it stays on your license for life so anyone who clicks on your license number will know that you have broken one of the laws about Electrical work.

So it looks like your buddy is in for some financial pain and will probably have to look for a new line of work after he gets out of prison.

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Convince your friend to surrender to the proper authorities before they enact a manhunt with dogs for him.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Convince your friend to surrender to the proper authorities before they enact a manhunt with dogs for him.


Hungry Dogs ..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> Your not gonna like anything after my post.
> 
> BTW, Barry Sanders was twice as good as you.


While on crack!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

It's not going to end well for him. Contracting without a license is a felony here in Florida, and in some other places too. 

I think he needs to contact whatever licensing authority is around, explain what happend, and beg at their feet. Unless it's a crime in your area, then, my only advice is call an attorney and don't sleep with his rear facing anything other than the wall.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in WA and I'm sure he will get a fine at the most if this is his first offense.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd just like to add that I'm glad he got caught.


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

Not to be an ass but did he get paid cash? Um who? What? Duh its a **** move yes but well ... What did they get violated for exactly? Find a licenced guy to file tthe work ...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be watchin Americas most wanted tomorrow:laughing:


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hate to say it but, he may find out first hand where and why sagging first originated 

Roger


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chris856 said:


> I'm in WA and I'm sure he will get a fine at the most if this is his first offense.


Don't you think he should punished and do time for undercutting real Electrical contractors?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't you think he should punished and do time for undercutting real Electrical contractors?


No, at least he worked for it instead of accepting welfare. I move for community service, change light bulbs for a week.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> No, at least he worked for it instead of accepting welfare. I move for community service, change light bulbs for a week.


With no coffee...:laughing:


----------



## emmitt smith (May 18, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> Your not gonna like anything after my post.
> 
> ...


yeah Quitters :whistling2: are always better.


----------



## emmitt smith (May 18, 2012)

pistol pete said:


> Not to be an ass but did he get paid cash? Um who? What? Duh its a **** move yes but well ... What did they get violated for exactly? Find a licenced guy to file tthe work ...


No he got paid in a check(not smart), and at first the guy wanted to pay him in beer, then he had to argue for a month to get that. I dont even know how the company owner got a inpection, it was not random, and he is not the building owner. the check is not the bad part( it could have been for anything sold to the owner) , but when he was arguing to get his money he had to send a email stating the work he done to the companies money lady.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

well, it seems clear to me that you and your buddy are one in the same. TMI. good luck with it. give us a post from the clink and let us know how much time they gave you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like a set up, or the guy is getting even with him. Go to the owner give the money back and have the customer refuse to say who did the work, Hope and pray they do not F with him.

Or move out of state.

I am sure the penalties will be worse than selling crack to minors.


----------



## emmitt smith (May 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't you think he should punished and do time for undercutting real Electrical contractors?


This is the way I look at it. here in Washington the people who are allowed to put a permit on a house at least, not sure on a business is. 1 a renter (may or may not know electrical, I sure as hell wouldn't want my renter rewireing my house. 2. The actual homeowner ( again may or may not know electrical ). 3 a electrical contractor ( who does not have to have a journeyman card, or any electrical knowledge, just has to hire someone with a admin card. So thus means the only people allowed to not work on other peoples things is us who actually put in the hours(OJT) and took the test. Most permits are for money and not to ensure proper work, ever watch Holmes on homes, lot of inspectors are F'in up. Yes most EC do have electrical knowledge but they dont have to.


----------



## emmitt smith (May 18, 2012)

wildleg said:


> well, it seems clear to me that you and your buddy are one in the same. TMI. good luck with it. give us a post from the clink and let us know how much time they gave you.


no it is not me. i dont know how to show you, other then to give out real names, but that aint happenin


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I rarely pull permits unless it's new construction and large alterations. I'm not partners with the government and will leave it up to the customer.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

*Burn in hell side jobber!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing: *So sad, too bad. Maybe doing side work has some downfalls after all!

In MN, if you don't file within 14 days of starting a job the minium fine is double the inspection fee. So if you forget:whistling2: you get a nasty gram from the state.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> With no coffee...:laughing:


Wait, no coffee? Id rather jail. Lol.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Everywhere is different but here they have to get a licensed electrician to pull a permit and call for an inspection, when I've done it I've inspected the work first and made unlicensed electrician make corrections, or quoted price to fix (and usually didn't get the job).
'


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Things are seldom as bad as they seem.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Things are seldom as bad as they seem.


Spoiler


----------



## Revix (Jun 7, 2012)

He got written up... 

What did he do wrong? 

I'm not sure where in the world you live at, but where I live, city inspectors do not just show up at places where they are summoned by business owners.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

There's got to be more to this story.
An inspector will not come out unless there is a permit or there was a complaint made or something???


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I rarely pull permits unless it's new construction and large alterations. I'm not partners with the government and will leave it up to the customer.


pulling permits to me is simply supporting the inspectors , and dept they hail from

sort of like my buying a fishing license, and not having time to fish

that said, a few federal $$$ came to town, and they (the inspectors) rolled over for it all

they let non green card mexicans invade

they let unlicensed work stay, even tutored them

thier inspections missed many details, some life threatening

they granted an OC without final for _any _mechanical sub permits

they totally played politics, which isn't their job as far as this boys tax $$$ go

1/2 the permits i've pulled never see a final anyways, so why bother

it's a shameful situation here, not one condusive to public safety at all

~CS~


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think he will get in any serious trouble


----------

